# More New arrivals at VK



## Stroodlepuff (21/9/15)

HorizonTech Phantom Sub-ohm Tank




Sigelei 150W Temp control Mod




Youde Goliath V2




Smok TVF2 Dual Rebuild-able Base (R2 Base)




Smok TFV4 Triple Coil 5 Pack Coils




Smok TFV4 Quad Coil 5 Pack Coils




New Arrivals - http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html 

We also have restocks on the following:

Kangertech Subox mini in black
Wimsec Presa black
Smok X-cube silver
Aspire ET-S
YY360 mods
More IPV D2's
Ego one 1.0 ohm coils


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (21/9/15)

The HorizonTech Phantom looks like a winner! 

@Stroodlepuff have you had a chance to give one a test?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/9/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> The HorizonTech Phantom looks like a winner!
> 
> @Stroodlepuff have you had a chance to give one a test?



Not yet, @Gizmo has taken dibs on one so I am sure he will be able to give feedback by this afternoon


----------



## DougP (21/9/15)

Stroods ..
What's the price on the ipvd2

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/9/15)

DougP said:


> Stroods ..
> What's the price on the ipvd2
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



R1250.00 and you can find it here: http://www.vapeking.co.za/pioneer4you-ipv-d2-75w-temp-control-mod.html


----------



## Gizmo (21/9/15)

How the Phantom vapes


----------



## DougP (21/9/15)

Video unsupported gizmo

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (21/9/15)

It will work fine in your browser not on tapatalk.


----------



## DougP (21/9/15)

That no good wanna see it here

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (21/9/15)

Gizmo sent u PM

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

